# Not much by weight, but volume seems good-ish



## hammerdown (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey everyone!

I feel like I'm ready to add these to my CuCl2 solution for foil recovery. The weight displayed was pre-tared for the container, meaning that's the weight of the material. This will be my first time attempting recovery off this type of material, and hoping no complications by AP method being chosen. Mostly close cut thin-ribbon cable ends with gold plating and/or ENIG. Doubt it'll be much recovered, but hopefully it'll be noticeable instead of a trace amount. Running out of daylight for today, but I intend on starting it tomorrow and leaving it for a couple weeks in the aerating solution. I had been thinking before about perhaps HCL+bleach would be the better method for this, and printer ribbon, type of material, but I can't find any leeway saying either way... plus I have yet to finally cross over into that method, despite me saying a few months ago that I was going to attempt it on my foil stash this Summer.  I have read where some mentioned they just pyrolyze theirs, but I am not equipped for pyrolyzing anything yet. So... here's to hoping my choice method of AP works ok with minimal-to-no complications *fingers crossed*


----------

